# The Foosball tabletop craft space for my daughter .



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

Todays plan is to get a saw and drill press in place for my daughter to do some light weight wood crafts . I'm feeling lazy seeing all these projects on here lately , gotta get my game on . Nothing fancy and all will be temporary / movable . I'll mount the saw and motor on either 80/20 or a 2"x 10" board , not sure yet as I haven't cleared off the shop top yet . No larger equipment will be moved downstairs , so this will be it for now . Lets see how this goes today .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

Progress . ( the wheels of progress turn slow at my household , if at all )  Last time the shop top was clear was in 2013 when they came off my Vidmars .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

More progress made . Tools are moved into the basement !   Going to be a fun night ahead .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 28, 2021)

Drill press is working and tested . Table is trammed within .oooooooo2 according to my Last Word indicator .  Scroll saw is set up and working . Test cut was made on 1" thick pine . No issue other than I have to slide the motor back to take out some belt slack . Maybe the daughter will spend some time on these tomorrow , make some flowers or whatever . Been a long day , up and down the stairs from the basement to the garage . Trying to get one shop up and running in a PITA , try to get three going .............................. No machinist tools were harmed for this quick build , just junk laying around .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 31, 2021)

One more tool mounted . Quick change even .


----------



## brino (Dec 31, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Drill press is working and tested . Table is trammed within .oooooooo2 according to my Last Word indicator .


Excellent ! That kind of precision matters with wood!

What brand scroll saw is that, I cannot quite make out the badge?
It looks very sturdy.
Is that a piece of bandsaw blade? (it look quite deep, thick, wide, whatever dimension that is....)

Brian


----------

